
Trail runner comes forward: How I killed that mountain lion - glassworm
https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/02/14/mountain-lion-attack-colorado-trail-runner-2/
======
ganeshkrishnan
It was a baby mountain lion. Probably the mother had died and there was no one
to teach these young ones what to hunt and how.

~~~
my_mind
True. But the story is still remarkable, in that simply being attacked by any
apex predator is worth a listen, whether the victim survives or not.

It's interesting to see where the line gets drawn. A young lion disregards
(out of sheer desperation, facing possibly what it imagines to be starvation)
or fails to recognize its own capacity to bring down an adult human.

Probably its siblings, so hungry that they cannibalized their fallen kin, have
learned this lesson in its stead.

